# my Plecos and Horseface Loaches :)



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi!







Here are some pics of my Plecos (*LDA-33, L-330, L-191, L-47* and _Hypostomus sp._) and Horseface Loaches (_Acantopsis choirorhynchus_)







There are also some nice shots of my Horseface Loaches buried in the substrate


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

They are some very professional looking shots of some lovely fish.

I like the first pic of the loach in the sand. Do the plecos fight with each other much?


----------



## joylinne (Apr 17, 2006)

i love how dose fishes hide in d sand..n i love ur polka pleco! how big r dey? n wer do u put dem?


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for all your compliments!









*hughie:* I have two big Royal Plecos (8,5'' L-330 "fully-spotted" and 8'' L-330 "half-spotted") and they fight a lot. Other plecos are very peaceful









*ocochobi:* My L-330 is 8,5'' long, LDA-033 - 5'' long, L-191 - 3'' long, L-047 - 2'' long and Hypostomus - 7'' long. They are now in 83g tank (48''x20''x20'') but this months I will put all my Plecos into my new bigger 194g tank - 80'' long, 28'' wide and 20'' high


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Your royals are awsome


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

full tank shot??


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks guys for all compliments!









*furious piranha:* I will find a full tank's pic and post it after weekend


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

NICE PICS!

Impressive


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Great looking fish .


----------

